# swelling? perineal area?



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

ok ladies, i am going to spell this wrong







but DS is on my lap 1/2 asleep so i can't get up and get a book to look at









the perineal area.........and swelling?

I had a 4th degree tear with a forcept delievery with Theo in Nov 2005.

I am due this Nov -- 2 years to the week





















and boy oh boy did we work hard to time that right

Welllllllllllllllll -- as you would expect -- PP with Theo i was very swollen, for quite a while, even after i was done "healing".

It has been back to normal.

Well about 3 or 4 weeks ago -- so around week 26 maybe I noticed it -- swollen ? bluging? basiclly "hanging" more than it normally did either before T or after the "swelling" went away PP. Not sure that makes since. blugeing might be the better word, but it is not THAT enlarged.

Not all the time, but a lot. SOmetimes more so than others.

soooooooooooooooooo I totally do NOT remember this with Theo'd pregancy.

1. is it normal and i either don't remember, or didn't notice it with T

2. is it normal in 2nd and so on pregancies

3. is it maybe related tot he 4th degree tear?

4. is it a problem?

BTDT??

Thoughts?

I will check wioth OB on Monday -- but I jsut wanted to see what sage advice other mom's had for me.

Aimee


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a lot of swelling while pg with DS, starting at about weeks 25 and onwards... it went away after delivery pretty quickly... I've heard it's pretty normal. I'm not sure if that's what you're talking about. I don't think it was bulging particularly but it was hard to ignore when sitting down.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just gave birth, so can't say how it will look long term, but I did notice I was bulging and my bottom was starting to inside itself out (sorry if TMI) around 5-6 weeks before delivery.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Normal! Not always pretty, but swelling in late pregnancy is totally normal, as it is pp too. I have it come and go during late pregnancy. You can ice it if it helps it to feel better (sit on a bag on peas) and try not to do more standing around than necessary (ask dh to cook dinner)

Take care!

Kat


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

I beleive its due to the higher blood volume in pregnancy and the incredible amount of blood flow occuring in the nether regions







I love to say "nether regions" it reminds me of my grandmother, she was so cool!

Anyways it might be due to some scar tissue you have being pushed out with the extra blood flow but not because of the scar tissue. It sounds pretty normal to me. I have been swollen in my nether regions







for a few weeks and Im only 18 weeks. The extra blood flow and sensations are why some women have heightened libidos in pregnancy.
Angela


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

so glad to hear this is not some bad reation due to the 4th degree tear







I guess i just totally didn't notice it with T. COurse, with T I never got that big, and this pregancy i am winded for the first time and finding DTD unconfortable too -- neither of thoese typical pregancy things happend in 2005 either.







:

I was worried it was some "weakness" from the tear or something.

thanks










A


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aimee21972* 
so glad to hear this is not some bad reation due to the 4th degree tear







I guess i just totally didn't notice it with T. COurse, with T I never got that big, and this pregancy i am winded for the first time and finding DTD unconfortable too -- neither of thoese typical pregancy things happend in 2005 either.







:

I was worried it was some "weakness" from the tear or something.

thanks










A

Aimee I didn't have any perineum swelling with DD but with DS I had swelling almost the entire pregnancy.


----------

